# Set Lasers To Kill



## Foxbat (Sep 24, 2017)

Lockheed Martin have successfully tested ATHENA (Advanced Test High Energy Asset). It's a 30 kilowatt laser that was used to bring down ten small unmanned aircraft. 
Lockheed Martin test new laser weapon

Personally, I prefer the British named Dragonfire. Much more Game Of Thrones 
Dragonfire, the new British laser weapon


----------



## Dave (Sep 24, 2017)

It has taken them a long time for them to develop lasers capable of downing aircraft in the way science fiction stories told us they could. While I applaud the effort, I'm just unsure if all of that _Star Wars_ money was worth it? I don't know what "30 kilowatt" means (without the voltage and amps) but 30 kWh would seems like a lot of energy usage. Surely a heat seeking missile is cheaper, more mobile, and more accurate - lasers only point at a target in one direction and have to be easier to avoid (even if you're not James Bond.) Also, is heating stuff up until it burns the most effective way to attack aircraft? It seems like little boys at their bedroom windows with pen lasers have found blinding pilots to be far easier.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 24, 2017)

Dragonfire sounds very cool.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Sep 24, 2017)

Eventually, the plan is to use lasers/directed energy weapons to shoot down ICBMs, missiles, and artillery shells.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 24, 2017)

It should also be kept in mind that, not only will these lasers down aircraft etc. but are scaleasble and can also be used for non-lethal countermeasures including tracking an object or dazzling its sensors. Sounds like a very useful piece of kit.

On the subject of power: a kettle will take approximately 1.8 kilowatts so power consumption of ATHENA at 30 kilowatts is just under 17 kettles. Not that much considering a Type 45 Destroyer can output a combined 40 Megawatts from its two advanced induction motors. Also, consider the space saved by no requirement to carry ammunition for these weapons and you start to see why its so attractive to navies.


----------



## Dave (Sep 24, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> Also, consider the space saved by no requirement to carry ammunition for these weapons and you start to see why its so attractive to navies.


Okay, I see that is an advantage, as well as no need to restock, and the hazard of storing live ammunition and requirements to keep it safe.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2017)

We invest so much money and resources on weapons. Imagine if they spent that same money on things that are actually beneficial to mankind?


----------



## Nick B (Sep 24, 2017)

Also consider tracking.  It is easier for a turret mounted weapon at distance to continually track even a fast moving object,  than for a missile to chase it down,  or outmanouevre it. Plus cost missiles are expensive and you only get to carry a few.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 24, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> Lockheed Martin have successfully tested ATHENA (Advanced Test High Energy Asset). It's a 30 kilowatt laser that was used to bring down ten small unmanned aircraft.
> Lockheed Martin test new laser weapon
> 
> Personally, I prefer the British named Dragonfire. Much more Game Of Thrones
> Dragonfire, the new British laser weapon


The MOD always pick great names, just like the satellite communications system called Skynet.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 24, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> The MOD always pick great names, just like the satellite communications system called Skynet.


Agreed. My favourite name for a Royal Navy ship - H.M.S. Dragon - and it's the perfect place for Dragonfire


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> We invest so much money and resources on weapons. Imagine if they spent that same money on things that are actually beneficial to mankind?



Actually a lot of military technology investments do filter down into other sectors. Look at the massive technology boom after WWII and things like plastics. War is just another potential avenue for researchers to gain investment and the end results can be new technologies that can branch out into multiple other sectors.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> H.M.S. Dragon



The only trouble is, I don't think the Type 45 Destroyer has any defence against railguns or lasers. The moment those two weapons move into the field, our fleet is in danger of becoming obsolete!


----------



## J Riff (Sep 24, 2017)

We need weapons like this in order to protect against people who get their hands on weapons like this, who shouldn't have their hands on weapons like this.  Doesn't take much imagination to envision what a laser can do to a standing army. Or a bank vault door.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> The only trouble is, I don't think the Type 45 Destroyer has any defence against railguns or lasers. The moment those two weapons move into the field, our fleet is in danger of becoming obsolete!


How long before stealth technology is superseded by mirror technology


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2017)

J Riff said:


> We need weapons like this in order to protect against people who get their hands on weapons like this, who shouldn't have their hands on weapons like this.  Doesn't take much imagination to envision what a laser can do to a standing army. Or a bank vault door.



The thought of them becoming hand held weapons is equally frightening.


----------



## DelActivisto (Sep 25, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> The thought of them becoming hand held weapons is equally frightening.



Most movies and such imagine phasers as little more than fancy guns.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2017)

Was pondering the possibilities of this weapon. For now, I think it will be utilised as a close-defence weapon but I wonder if, in years to come, if this scenario were possible or practical: let's say there's a target identified in the Pacific but the weapon user wants to keep their identity secret (their alibi being that they had no ships in the vicinity). But....they have a laser-armed ship in the Atlantic. My thoughts are - would it be possible to identify, track and ultimately destroy the enemy by using a satellite to reflect the beam from the ship in the Atlantic to the target in the Pacific? I'm also thinking, given the prevailance of GPS, that this could also be used as a targetting aid.

Just thinking out loud so to speak(thought it might provide some  musings for those writing or about to write military Sci-Fi)


----------

